# jag python question



## Brandon (Oct 9, 2017)

Will my Female Caramel Jag Sib get brighter as she gets older or will she get darker? if she gets brighter is there a pic of about how bright she will get. This is her now she is about 8 months old and about 80cm long.
thanks.

and also are jag pythons a jungle python because I am seeing a lot of search results for jungle pythons when I search jags


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes jaguars will brighten with size  
Your best bet would be asking about the parents and seeing what colours yours could develop into

The jaguar morph is believed to have originated in coastals but a lot of them have been crossed with jungles to get the high yellow jaguars that tend to be very sought after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 9, 2017)

If it is a jag sib that means it is not existing jag characteristics and will have the appearance of a caramel carpet?


----------



## Brandon (Oct 9, 2017)

thank you I will ask about the parents


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yellowtail is right I missed the sib bit haha it will look like a caramel mixed carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aquaman (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm no help,
But I will say she is beautiful


----------



## Brandon (Oct 10, 2017)

Aquaman said:


> I'm no help,
> But I will say she is beautiful


Thanks You, she is


----------

